# Greetings from Kansas



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Kansan. Sounds like you keep yourself very busy.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

And howdy from another Kansan as well  My husband(who is also on the forum under the name Spence) & I are from South Central Kansas. I look forward to seeing you around on here and eventually(hopefully in the chat room).This is a great place to hang out and you'll really make some good friends here.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

well g'day. took a look at your site and i might just be interested in some stuff! definitely a wallet (well, check book/wallet combo), and maybe a holster or two depending on what ya make!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from another Kansan!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Well Howdy there! Welcome to the HF , glad to have you here! What a great skill you have, nice website as well. Have fun posting!

Lacy


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Alpha Tango (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi from yet another Kansan! Always loved horses myself, but never had the chance to own one. Not yet anyway. Would you happen to know anyone that owns a horse ranch around Kansas or the surrounding states that hires for internships by chance?


----------

